# Small powered speakers... Opinions?



## gafftaper (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok So here's the rough outline of my new theater's system. I've got an Allen and Heath 24 channel GL2400 mixer, cobranet, 8 channels of QSC AMPs going out, Four ElectroVoice Zx5-90B mains, Four ElectroVoice Zx1-90 for fill/surround effects. JBL ASB 6118 Subwoofer on another QSC AMP. I can't remember the brand of DSP. So I want to pick up a couple of small powered speakers to have around for "just in case" situations. If someone needs a monitor quick, or we need to do some sort of presentation on a microphone in the lobby, I don't know... lot's of situations where having a couple active speakers around can just be handy. I'm thinking small-midsize 30lb-ish models like the SRM 350/EON 10 G2. I don't need the big SRM450 or larger size. 

What do you like in that class? 
Mackie 
JBL 
Tapco Thump
Peavy
Yamaha
Sweetwater seems really high on the RCF ART 310-A


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 17, 2008)

Anchor Liberty and/or Anchor AN-1000X.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow that's pretty sweet Derek. I love the built in CD player and wireless mic. What a great option for a complete stand alone sound system that is fairly idiot proof. Those look like they are a little out of the price range I want to spend. I was trying to stay down in the $600 or below range like the other brands I listed. While I've got the budget to spend if it's something I *really* need, there are a lot of things I *really *need and this isn't an area I want to get too crazy with.


----------



## Footer (Jan 17, 2008)

Liberty's are great, and hold up pretty well, except for the rechargables, the batterys they ship with don't tend to last long. Fender makes a pretty great little active wedge that works well. I have never been a huge fan of the eons, too much plastic. I have heard good things of the mackie active line. I would def. get something with points if you can, and in a small of package as possible.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 17, 2008)

Footer had a great point about being able to use whatever you buy as a wedge. I suppose these are out of your price range also?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 17, 2008)

Meyer's out of my price range Derek. I had Mackie SRM 450's at my old high school and they were great. They won't win any competitions with something from Meyer... but they produced a lot of sound, were sturdy, and easy to use. One time we had three assemblies going on at the same time I sent one 450 to the cafeteria, one to the gym, and the auditorium got the house system. They were just so easy and flexible. On the other hand you are right about the excessive use of plastic. They were also were to big for what I currently need, something smaller and hopefully better sound. I'm really intrigued by those RCF ART's and hope someone's can tell me more about them.


----------



## tomed101 (Jan 17, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Meyer's out of my price range Derek. I had Mackie SRM 450's at my old high school and they were great. They won't win any competitions with something from Meyer... but they produced a lot of sound, were sturdy, and easy to use. One time we had three assemblies going on at the same time I sent one 450 to the cafeteria, one to the gym, and the auditorium got the house system. They were just so easy and flexible. On the other hand you are right about the excessive use of plastic. They were also were to big for what I currently need, something smaller and hopefully better sound. I'm really intrigued by those RCF ART's and hope someone's can tell me more about them.



I used some RCF's recently, but cant remember the model. They were 15" powered speakers and 18" powered subs. I had a problem with one of the 15's overheat and shut down constantly. No idea why, and the other one didn't do it. The rental company refused to refund any money... Never going back there


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gaff, now I must admit I haven't actually listened to them specifically, but I can tell you that the RCF ARTs have been making appearances on high end gigs down here on Southplanet. Both active and passive models exist and seem to be held in esteem to be used given the choice of virtually anything. BUT in the couple of instances I have seen them, they may have been chosen as best compromise of weight and sound, eg. when they have been flown and had to be hauled up...


----------



## SerraAva (Jan 17, 2008)

If you don't like Eons because of plastic, you won't like the Mackies either. They are all plastic as well. As far as Eons go, great cabinets, can take an absolute beating. The 15" Eons have much better low end response then the 10s do, worlds apart. They are larger, but well worth it for music, video, bands, and monitors that need some punch. I know people who have gotten the 10s, kicking themselves after they hear the 15s, just food for thought.

Anchors are also great boxes, but again, plastic. They however don't look as cheap as Mackies or Eons. They also don't sound as good as the Mackies or Eons in my opinion, and also don't hit as hard. For Corporate monitors, speaking, and delays, they are great. For clubs, DJs, loud playback, and bands, I would either Eons or Mackies, preference going to Eons. I have 6 of them in the warehouse that are a few years old at this point that have been through hell and back more then a few times, and still going strong like they are brand new.


----------



## soundlight (Jan 17, 2008)

My vote's on the Eons. They're really sturdy (have had one fall 4' multiple times, not my fault, but it still worked perfectly!) and also are great for stage monitors (what I mainly used them for). They'll also do just fine as mains for a smaller room. I think that the plastic enclosure makes them far more sturdy, even if they don't look as nice as plywood boxes.


----------



## jkowtko (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought he wanted smaller than SRM450s.

I too am looking for small self-powered speakers to use for FX, and maybe for voice PA, downfills, etc.

The Anchor and RCF I didn't know about before so I'll check those out.

Others to consider:
- Galaxy pa5x140
- Helicon VSM200 or VSM300.
- Yamaha MSR100


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm only looking at a smaller model like the Eon 10 or the Mackie 350. I've got a full sound system already these are just extra. 

One thing that really intrigued me about the RCF's is they weigh less than Mackie 350/EON 10, but have more power. The Sweetwater review makes the sound like they are a superior sounding product as well... throwing around the term "reference" quality... not sure how generous they are with that though.


----------



## avkid (Jan 17, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Anchor Liberty and/or Anchor AN-1000X.


Excuse me whilst I stop screaming at the laptop screen.
No thank you.


----------



## avkid (Jan 17, 2008)

soundlight said:


> My vote's on the Eons. They're really sturdy (have had one fall 4' multiple times, not my fault, but it still worked perfectly!) and also are great for stage monitors


Eh...the first generation ones are a nightmare to service.
The sound is the definition of ok.
RCF makes their own drivers, which are about the same quality as the B&M we use.
I would definitely go for the RCF, contact a friendly dealer and you'll get them cheaper.


----------



## avkid (Jan 17, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I've got a full sound system already these are just extra.


I am disappointed that you haven't listened to my anti passive loudspeaker ranting.


----------



## BillESC (Jan 17, 2008)

For your application the Mackie SRM 150 will fit the bill nicely. I'm impressed with the quality of reproduction and simply floored with the power they offer.

http://www.mackie.com/products/srm150/

They will fit in your budget as well.


----------



## avkid (Jan 17, 2008)

BillESC said:


> For your application the Mackie SRM 150 will fit the bill nicely. I'm impressed with the quality of reproduction and simply floored with the power they offer.
> http://www.mackie.com/products/srm150/
> They will fit in your budget as well.


That's all fine and dandy, but the op is looking for something more in the neighborhood of 300 watts.
Mackie's marketing bull is angering me lately.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 18, 2008)

avkid said:


> I am disappointed that you haven't listened to my anti passive loudspeaker ranting.



I try not to listen to any of your rants Phil. I only pay attention when you reach full Hissy Fit.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 18, 2008)

avkid said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but the op is looking for something more in the neighborhood of 300 watts.
> Mackie's marketing bull is angering me lately.



Yeah I definitely want something the high 200 low 300 range. Something loud enough to use as a stage wedge if needed. 

I'm definitely intrigued by the RCF's. That Sweetwater product review really got my attention.


----------



## avkid (Jan 18, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I'm definitely intrigued by the RCF's. That Sweetwater product review really got my attention.


I'll see what I can do about finding a local dealer to give you a demo.


----------



## jkowtko (Feb 24, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Anchor AN-1000X.



Has anyone used the Anchor AN-1000x, and can you compare to the Galaxy pa5x140, Mackie SRM150, or Helicon VSM200/300 for use as an FX speaker or small stage monitor?

There are some going pretty cheaply on eBay right now ($150 or so per pair) so at first glance it looks like a bargain to pick up an extra set of FX speakers. 

However I don't want to do this if they sound terrible.

Thanks. John


----------

